# [FREE] Kalthallen Cabs IRs Library [WAV/Nebula/Axe-FX]



## Kykv (Feb 16, 2012)

- Most realistic Nebula programs and impulse responses of guitar cabinets especially suited for heavy rhythm guitars
- All microphone positions captured in 44.1 kHz and 96 kHz
- All microphone positions captured with a tube power amp and a solid state power amp
- See pictures of the microphone placement

Kalthallen Cabs - Guitar cabinet IRs and Nebula programs
​


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Feb 18, 2012)

The sound demos sound good! Looking forward to seeing what I can do with these.


----------



## WidekMusic (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks man! Pozdro i dzi&#281;ki za impulsy!


----------



## OhMyGoliath (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice one, thanks!

And thanks for the reminder on Nebula. Happen to know how popular it is in the guitar cab scene? I've been very happy with Redwirez impulses, but Nebula did sound very interesting when I read about it a couple of years back. I just dont want to invest in it and barely have any options availale haha.

I'll download your impulses later  How many cabs are in here?


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 19, 2012)

44.1K and 96K, but no 48K?

King is sad


----------



## TGN (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Will download and try them out.


----------



## Kykv (Feb 19, 2012)

These are not mine IRs  I just found it on guitarampmodelling and wanted to share a link for you because from audio samples they sound nice.


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 19, 2012)

can someone explain to me something? when i load up the 96K impulses they sound light years better than any others. and when i record they stay pretty much the same. why then would i really choose the others?


----------



## Winspear (Feb 19, 2012)

^ Good question. Using Redwirez which has a ton of sample rate folders, I always just went with the same as my project (48khz). Haven't considered using higher!

I've been reading a lot on running instruments and plugins in oversampling and the benefits that can have, but I can't figure out how that would apply to loading an impulse file.


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 19, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ Good question. Using Redwirez which has a ton of sample rate folders, I always just went with the same as my project (48khz). Haven't considered using higher!
> 
> I've been reading a lot on running instruments and plugins in oversampling and the benefits that can have, but I can't figure out how that would apply to loading an impulse file.



the difference is night and day dude, give it a shot and lemee know what you think. im still trying to find a good explanation... the lower rates just sound harsh but the higher ones sound great.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 19, 2012)

You're right. I tried 96 against 48 and it's a lot smoother (I say a lot - rather, as much as one might expect when dealing with the finer areas of tweaking).

I guess this is similar to what I have been reading about plugins oversampling - that the impulse plugin simply works at the sample rate of the loaded impulse?


----------



## Winspear (Feb 19, 2012)

Opened it up at GS Convolution/Impulse sample rate/oversampling - Gearslutz.com


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 19, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Opened it up at GS Convolution/Impulse sample rate/oversampling - Gearslutz.com



awesome! i bookmarked it. i'd sign up but honestly im tired of signing up to another forum/site/social networking/shizzle.


----------



## sh4z (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds good! thanks for the heads up KykuPL- I might give these a whirl later


----------

